# Shame on you



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone mind explaining this? Come on guys, that was too far. Not cool.

Boston Tea Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Jul 30, 2013)

Hahaha I cannot believe you made a thread for this, What do you want to know XD?


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

Why you guys thought that this was acceptable.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, you see, there were excessive taxes... and then there was drinking... and then the boys found these costumes, you see...

After that it gets a little hazy...


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

Being drunk is no excuse.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 30, 2013)

teacup said:


> Being drunk is no excuse.


Then you're not drunk enough.


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

You're not English enough. -.-


----------



## Nihal (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, please. Coffee is the future!

Pffft, who cares about tea?


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 30, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Oh, please. Coffee is the future!
> 
> Pffft, who cares about tea?



Those are fighting words. I'm tempted to dress in politically incorrect garb and dump a bunch of Brazilian coffee beans into the harbour, in fact.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

teacup said:


> Why you guys thought that this was acceptable.



Someone had to teach the limeys a lesson.

Besides, we'd rather drink Samuel Adams' beer.


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

You can drink what you like, as long as you don't waste good tea. IT WAS PERFECTLY GOOD TEA!


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

teacup said:


> You can drink what you like, as long as you don't waste good tea. IT WAS PERFECTLY GOOD TEA!



True enough. Do they say what kind it was? Might have been better to steal the tea and throw the empty boxes into the ocean.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 30, 2013)

Ophiucha said:


> Those are fighting words. I'm tempted to dress in politically incorrect garb and dump a bunch of Brazilian coffee beans into the harbour, in fact.



*shrug shoulders*

To have access to the real thing you would have to come over there. This watered down stuff you drink is no real coffee, the world will be better without it!


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

I would accept stolen tea. I know I'd do it. But...to destroy it? :'(


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

teacup said:


> I would accept stolen tea. I know I'd do it. But...to destroy it? :'(



You lot put the body of Admiral Lord Nelson in a barrel of brandy. That must have ruined some perfectly good brandy!


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 30, 2013)

Nihal said:


> *shrug shoulders*
> 
> To have access to the real thing you would have to come over there. This watered down stuff you drink is no real coffee, the world will be better without it!



To be fair, the same could likely be said of our tea.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

I make both my tea and coffee strong. Which usually results in complaints from others.


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Jul 30, 2013)

You made me want a cuppa... Curse you.


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

Me too, except people don't complain. I just make it how they like for them, if they don't like it, then they can make it themselves.

And hey, you're implying that alcohol is anywhere near as godly as tea.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

Tea is amazing. Don't like coffee, and I've never tried beer.


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

Tea is perfection.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

So what's your favorite? I'm partial to Earl Grey myself, but I wouldn't say no to a nice chai with plenty of cream.


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't actually know which tea is which  I think I've had Earl Grey, but I need to try it again.
I only recently found out it was apparently "black tea" that I drink. (No fruit or green tea for me.)
Though I do know that the best I've ever had is "Thompson Family Punjana."


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

I like my coffee like I like my men... evil.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

teacup said:


> I don't actually know which tea is which  I think I've had Earl Grey, but I need to try it again.
> I only recently found out it was apparently "black tea" that I drink. (No fruit or green tea for me.)
> Though I do know that the best I've ever had is "Thompson Family Punjana."



Yeah, I don't like green tea either. Tastes like grass. :/ Some fruit teas are okay, but black tea is the best, IMO. Also, Earl Grey is made from the skin of the bergamot orange.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 30, 2013)

What exactly is an evil coffee?


----------



## teacup (Jul 30, 2013)

I wish I liked fruit teas, they smell so nice.
I'll have to get earl grey next time we're out of teabags.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

Nihal said:


> What exactly is an evil coffee?



Ask and ye shall receive:


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

Cthulhu coffee is one thing, but if you want something really weird, there's also civet coffee.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, civet coffee sounds gross to me, though I suppose I'd give it a try if I ever ran across any.


----------



## druidofwinter (Jul 30, 2013)

Cupofjoe should be on this thread to debate teacup.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 30, 2013)

druidofwinter said:


> Cupofjoe should be on this thread to debate teacup.



Yes. This has to happen. XDDD


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 30, 2013)

I've tried civet. It's pretty nice. If you want something really weird... try decaf.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry, I draw the line at drinking coffee beans that came out a feline's back end.


----------



## Spider (Jul 30, 2013)

druidofwinter said:


> Cupofjoe should be on this thread to debate teacup.



YES


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 30, 2013)

LOVE that, Spider!

What is the point of decaf, anyway?


----------



## druidofwinter (Jul 30, 2013)

Spider said:


> YES



Exactly Spider!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 31, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> Sorry, I draw the line at drinking coffee beans that came out a feline's back end.



Stop being so narrow minded.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Spider said:


> YES



Okay - I hate to break anyone's image, but I like tea.  I like green  tea, red tea and black tea. It is not at all evil and it tastes really nice with lemon [and honey] on a hot  summer's days ["hot summer's days" ?].

That said - Coffee is undeniably my drink/drug of choice. If you can find some with figs - even better.
For a challenge try Camp coffee... if that is what it really is. So bad it's good...

And Steerpike


> You lot put the body of Admiral Lord Nelson in a barrel of  brandy. That must have ruined some perfectly good brandy!


Apparently on the way back to port they drank the some of the brandy too...


----------



## teacup (Jul 31, 2013)

See? SEE? EVEN THE COFFEE GUY LOVES TEA!


----------



## SomethingToPonder (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol woke up this morning to find this thread still thriving and 39 replies on it  Well Teacup, You sure have done it now, The forums are going to erupt into a war. I hope your happy.

The best image is on captain morgans, With the pirate, Really makes you feel like a pirate with your rum


----------



## teacup (Jul 31, 2013)

The yanks must pay.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 31, 2013)

Not all the coffee lovers like tea. I hate tea!

HATE!

*HATE!

HATE!*


----------



## teacup (Jul 31, 2013)

Tea hates you.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 31, 2013)

teacup said:


> Tea hates you.



I have no problem with this. :3


----------



## druidofwinter (Jul 31, 2013)

teacup said:


> The yanks must pay.



That's just what the yanks did not want to do.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's one for you, Teacup.  The guys who dumped the tea in the harbor... they loved tea...

AND THEY DID IT ANYWAY


----------



## teacup (Jul 31, 2013)

*D:*                   noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 31, 2013)

And for the record, evil coffee is coffee that is made with WAY too many beans ground espresso fine, then mixed with real cream and cane sugar.

So, decadent, strong, and very rich.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 1, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> And for the record, evil coffee is coffee that is made with WAY too many beans ground espresso fine, then mixed with real cream and cane sugar.
> 
> So, decadent, strong, and very rich.



Okay - that is about the best drink in my world. The cane sugar is very important...


----------



## Nihal (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait, which sugar do you usually use?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't take sugar because I'm…


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 1, 2013)

If coffee needs sugar it isn't good coffee


----------



## Nihal (Aug 1, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? ._.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 1, 2013)

I sort of agree with SP's statement. Though maybe it's the creamer, too, in my case. I was more of a tea guy until I moved to Hong Kong. My wife made me into a coffee addict as she needed coffee because Hong Kong accountants pull all-nighters as a normal business practice. Of course, now she has to drink decaf, so I do, and we drink coffee just for taste.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 1, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Wait, which sugar do you usually use?


Most sugar in Europe is from Sugar-beet - even the "brown" sugar - they add caramel to colour it, like they do cheap whisky...


----------

